# Help! What is this skin problem?



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

He was in the kennel last week. Came home with a very bad skin problem. Some fur missing too. Not a rash but lumpy raised red spots. Some look flaky or may have oozed. I think he may have lost some weight last week too. He has been less 'bouncy' since came home. Has slept most of the day too. Appetite is okay but not drank much water 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Visit to the vet needed, I think.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

fjm said:


> Visit to the vet needed, I think.


I think so too, but it might just be a hot spot. Sometimes they are brought on by stress or diet, but likely antibiotics will be needed since he seems to be sick. I had a dog when I was growing up that got a hot spot that needed vet attention and to be on antibiotics because her whole system was affected, but Indy had one recently that didn't affect her bouncy personality at all and cleared up just when I put topical treatments on it, so I guess there are different types? All the literature on hot spots caution that they may be reactions to flea or tick bites too. But good to go to the vet in case it's something else entirely.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Vet thinks maybe he was lying on water or damp in the kennel causing the sores. Not look like mange as he is not itchy. Home with antibiotics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poor Harry. I hope. He feels better soon. What did the kennel say?


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't think he should go back to that kennel and I would find out what the conditions were in there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Not spoken to kennel yet. Problem is the complete lack of kennels in Singapore. It's getting stressful The real blessing is Harry is ok. ( he just hates wearing the cone)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Harrymummy said:


> Not spoken to kennel yet. Problem is the complete lack of kennels in Singapore. It's getting stressful. The real blessing is Harry is ok.


Good news that he's OK. Just keep tellin' him that his reward will be eventually getting that hated cone off! 

But do communicate with the kennel. Emphasize with them, thank them for being available, 'specially when kennels are few. This tack emphasizes the working relation established between the three of u . . . and implies that it will continue.

And then lay out your concerns for Harry's visits in the future. Let them know abt a problem . . 'coz otherwise they may not be aware. Maybe one of their staff members slipped up... who knows. :confused3:

Best of luck!


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I spoke to the owner today and expressed my concerns. This is not the first time Harry has come out of boarding and had to visit the vet plus before he went in on this occasional the admin staff said I owed the kennel money (another story and completely untrue). 

Anyway after a few hours he called back. He confirmed the error in book keeping is completely their fault. With regards the red bumpy spots he said it looks like cleaning detergent was not thoroughly washed out from the floor. He reassured me that he has spoken to the cleaning company about it plus reminded the dog handlers they should be following procedure and doing an inspection before handing dogs back to owners. 

Anyway I followed up this evening by email and said that given the circumstances he should pay Harry's bills. Two taxi rides and vet comes to SGD45 so a tiny sum. It's about the same as a day boarding. Yep - he should have offered but will see if he pays (credit) me. His willingness would demonstrate he is trying to fix the relationship. Lets see. Hopefully he will. Apparently the owner is one of the few fully certified dog trainers in Singapore and the kennel has one of the best reputation around. 

Anyway. Harry is still sad with his cone. The sores are semi healing. A few look like bad yellow heads and a few have burst. Poor pooch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

